# Benelli Montefeltro Combo 20 ga



## gtfisherman (Oct 24, 2012)

Has anyone here owned the Benelli Monetefeltro combo? The 20 ga that comes with the adult and youth stocks? Wanted some feedback before ordering.


----------



## coveyrise90 (Oct 25, 2012)

Cant beat the reliability of the Benelli. But make sure you're comfortable shooting a lightweight gun like that. Many people have difficulty shooting sub-6lbs gun and find them a bit whippy. And the recoil isn't as low as you might expect for an auto. But they'll shoot forever, and then some.

Adam


----------



## BFifer (Oct 25, 2012)

A buddy of mine used it as a rental gun at a top outfitter in Argentina. Worked great and the fact that this outfitter used the gun, renting to users who shoot 3-4k rounds per week, speaks volumes in my book. Not sure about the combo, but assuming the gun was balanced for a standard stock, I'm guessing that he/she may need to make it work from a balance standpoint until he/she grows into the standard stock.

In regard to weight, if you think it's going to be more of a field gun, I'd go with it. If you intend to use for sporting clays, may want a heavier gun as Coveyrise90 mentioned.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 26, 2012)

I just bought one for my wife and son. The extra stock will run you about $300 separately  so I think the combo is a great deal. She's put about 1000 rounds through it with zero problems .
Have yet to put the full size stock on it but I've been very impressed so far.


----------



## muckalee (Oct 26, 2012)

BFifer said:


> A buddy of mine used it as a rental gun at a top outfitter in Argentina. Worked great and the fact that this outfitter used the gun, renting to users who shoot 3-4k rounds per week, speaks volumes in my book. Not sure about the combo, but assuming the gun was balanced for a standard stock, I'm guessing that he/she may need to make it work from a balance standpoint until he/she grows into the standard stock.
> 
> In regard to weight, if you think it's going to be more of a field gun, I'd go with it. If you intend to use for sporting clays, may want a heavier gun as Coveyrise90 mentioned.



3000 to 4000 rounds a week is kinda slow for Argentina!


----------



## BFifer (Oct 29, 2012)

Agreed! I suppose I've been with some guys who just don't hate 'em as much. Watched one guy shoot 3k+/day, but I think his silver spoon was permanently attached in his mouth, not just there for the trip.


----------



## mojo02 (Oct 30, 2012)

I can't speak for the monte, but I seriouly considered it before feeling them both and buying the 20 Ga UltraLight.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Oct 30, 2012)

I don't have the combo ... but I do own and shoot a Benelli Montefeltro 20 gauge ... best shotgun I've ever owned ... I've had a Model 12(20 ga), a 1100(20 ga), a Browning BPS(20 ga) and two 1187(20 ga) .... 

The Benelli may not be as soft shooting as the 1100 or 1187... but it ain't a bad kicker by any standard.... You won't find a better handling shotgun...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 30, 2012)

I don't know about the "combo", but I can tell you I bought my first 20 gauge Montefeltro in 1990 and have shot thousands of rounds thru it flawlessly.  Including trips to Argentina and Mexico.


The owner/operator in Argentina said that the Benilli's were the only automatic that would hold up day in and day out.


I've owned 8 Benilli's, down to 3 now.  I had my 12 gauges ported and shoot ported chokes, they kick less than my 20 gauge, so I only shoot quail with my 20.


----------

